# [SOLVED] Page allocation errors under kernel 3.2

## i13m

Hi, all

Just upgrade to kernel 3.2. But I find many vmalloc page errors in dmesg, such as 

```

[   10.147072] vmalloc: allocation failure: 0 bytes

[   10.147075] modprobe: page allocation failure: order:0, mode:0xd2

[   10.147078] Pid: 263, comm: modprobe Not tainted 3.2.0-gentoo #5

[   10.147079] Call Trace:

[   10.147082]  [<ffffffff810a34d2>] ? 0xffffffff810a34d2

[   10.147084]  [<ffffffff810c7f34>] ? 0xffffffff810c7f34

[   10.147085]  [<ffffffff810c7cbd>] ? 0xffffffff810c7cbd

[   10.147087]  [<ffffffff8106b116>] ? 0xffffffff8106b116

[   10.147088]  [<ffffffff8101f432>] ? 0xffffffff8101f432

[   10.147090]  [<ffffffff8106b116>] ? 0xffffffff8106b116

[   10.147091]  [<ffffffff8106b116>] ? 0xffffffff8106b116

[   10.147093]  [<ffffffff8106b1d7>] ? 0xffffffff8106b1d7

[   10.147095]  [<ffffffff8106b3db>] ? 0xffffffff8106b3db

[   10.147096]  [<ffffffff8106b548>] ? 0xffffffff8106b548

[   10.147098]  [<ffffffff810dc00f>] ? 0xffffffff810dc00f

[   10.147100]  [<ffffffff8106ba70>] ? 0xffffffff8106ba70

[   10.147101]  [<ffffffff813de0fb>] ? 0xffffffff813de0fb

```

The full dmesg is listed in http://pastebin.com/Hs5x1Raz

And the kernel config is here http://pastebin.com/0HEZPcCx

I copied the kernel config file from kernel 3.1.6 directly, and no such issue is existed under kernel 3.1.6.

However, the system is still functioning under 3.2.0, and I havent noticed any issues so far.

Any thoughts?

[ISSUE SOLVED]

```
CONFIG_EXPERT=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

```

or

```
CONFIG_EXPERT=n
```

Last edited by i13m on Sat Jan 07, 2012 7:54 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## bartex

Hi i13m,

if the issue does not exists in 3.1.6 kernel so maybe there's something with 3.2.0 version. We must remember that it's not stable yet  :Smile: 

BR,

bartex

----------

## i13m

Well, I am just helping to stable kernel 3.2  :Smile: 

----------

## frostwork

thank you for the solution, i13m :}

----------

## gcyoung

Most helpful. I wondered what I had done wrong for about 3hours! There are also problems with Virtualbox on this kernel.

----------

## Massimo B.

I noticed the same bug with 3.4.5 on ~amd64:

```
[kernel] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[kernel] warn_alloc_failed: 4 callbacks suppressed

[kernel] vmalloc: allocation failure: 0 bytes

[kernel] modprobe: page allocation failure: order:0, mode:0xd2

[kernel] Pid: 3643, comm: modprobe Not tainted 3.4.5-gentoo #5

[kernel] Call Trace:

[kernel]  [<ffffffff810a2095>] ? 0xffffffff810a2095

[kernel]  [<ffffffff810c71e8>] ? 0xffffffff810c71e8

...
```

However this non-debug output might not be useful. This happend when I modprobe'd rt73usb with all the dependencies. This is also solved by only adding CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y to the kernel which I found here.

Is it worth adding this bug to our bugzilla or is there already some upstream bug report? I'm not into the kernel mailing lists..

----------

